# Kubota hydraulic problem - Slow Response



## Ed Hutchison

I have a B8200 HST Kubota and having similar problem as Iceman and could use some brain power.
Everything works fine with 3pt and front loader except when I lift loader it moves Extremely slow,
In my trial and error I have found that if I lift the 3pt at the same time I raise loader the loader operates at normal speed but as soon as the 3pt reaches full height the loader goes back into creeping mode,,,,,,Any Ideas?
Thanks in advance, Ed


----------



## sixbales

Welcome to the tractor forum, Ed.

I suspect that your lift lever is out of adjustment. Try leaving the lever 2-3" from the full up position and see how it goes. You will need a service/shop manual to adjust the lift lever.


----------



## jason moeller

Hey Guys, I also have a similar issue on my 1986 B8200 3 speed manual. When its cold the loader lifts decently but after its fully warmed up it seems like I lose almost all my power. I need to scream the engine at 3000 rpms to make it lift with barely a half a loader of dirt. The manual says my loader can lift 1200lbs but..... I doesn't...at all. It can bearly lift me when its warm and I weight 180lb. I had the relief valve serviced and they said something was up where they couldn't use the shims they ordered. They also said the measured the hydro pressure at 1,300 psi. Anything sparks your minds as to what I could try first without being to invasive? Anything would be of help at this point. TIA


----------



## rhino

You need to listen to your tractor. With tractor running and 3 point hitch down raise 3 point to top. Listen to hear if engine changes it’s tone. Then push lever forward and listen to hear if engine goes and runs smother. If it does then it is dead heading the hydraulic system and will make the loader slow. 
With 3point raised to top and there is nothing on hutch. You should be able to grab hitch arms and be able to lift by hand the arms up at leased one inch. If you can’t move them you will have to adjust them. There is a rod on the top of one of the hitch arm that has to jam nuts on it. Move the nuts up or down the rod until you see the hitch arms start to fall. The tractor can be shut off while you do this. Just the nuts until you can lift the hitch by hand one inch. I have seen this a lot of times. Hope it helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales

1300 psi is not enough pressure. Should be 2000+ psi. Also, have a look at the hydraulic fluid on the hydraulic fluid dipstick when it is acting up. Look for aerated fluid....tiny bubbles entrained in the fluid.


----------



## jimmy086825

My brother is doing some work on a L2850D and the loader works fine but the 3pt hitch operates slowly and only works if there is no attachment connected to it. we have rebuilt the spool along with replacing all the seals and o rings in the system and also cleaned out the hydraulic block. can anyone give me any ideas on what to check for next?


----------



## sixbales

I would look for a pressure relief valve stuck open, or an unload valve stuck open. Or perhaps the lift piston seals completely gone.

If you have a shop/service manual, it should have a troubleshooting section covering this type problem.


----------



## rhino

Did you by any chance had the loader off? If you did check the hoses to the valve from the tractor quick couplers, you might have the crossed and you are dumping the power beyond oil to tank. And you are getting just enough back pressure oil to lift the 3 point hitch. Hope it helps


----------



## jimmy086825

ill tell him to check those valves sixbales and no rhino we never took the loader off. thanks for the advise


----------



## Robert Walker

I have a similar issue. I have a Kubota L3400. My 3pt won’t lift a bale of hay unless I raise the front end loader at the same time. When the loader gets to the top I have to stop and lower it all the way down, then raise it again until the 3 pt reaches the top.


----------

